# Need help with medical problem



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I am asking for some personal help from anyone who knows of a really excellent doctor in the Morelia area that speaks English?
My son is disabled and it is a long long story but trying to figure out what is wrong with him is difficult for any doctor. So I am looking for a very qualified diagnostic doctor that will be able to work with us. Hardly any doctor anywhere has even heard of his disability, let alone knows anything about it. His symptoms may or may not have to do with his disability, it may be sometihing as simple as an infection in his stomach - it may be emotional because of a bunch of junk that has happened to us lately. But I am at a loss here as to where to take him and that is a first for me. I did take him to a doctor and he did get a shot for an infection in the stomach but he is still sick. 
Usually I am very good at this like of thing but I am confussed by his symptoms and need a great doctor to work with me and figure this out, cause something is really wrong with him. 

Does anyone have doctors that they could recremend.?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope someone can give you a steer to an excellent doctor in Morelia but it may be tough to locate what you need.

The advanced medical services in Mexico are heavily centralized into Mexico City. The only other places with serious medical infrastructure are Guadalajara and, to a lesser extent, Monterrey. 

Morelia isn't that far from DF so you may want to consider that as a possibility even though it isn't ideal logistically.

Suerte!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Surfrider, not being in MX, I can't recommend a particular doctor. But I do see there are a good number of gastroenterologists in Morelia--and tummy symptoms require that, if it's complex.

Perhaps ask some of your neighbors if they have a preference in GI docs?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I sent surfrider a PM with a specific doctor recommendation in Morelia, but so far there has been no response. Perhaps surfrider has not checked her PMs. There are some excellent médicos and hospitals in Morelia.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually I did ck the PM's and went to the doctor and he is good. Things were moving so fast that I did not have time to respond until now. He has Typhoid fever, Typhus - which I found out is different than Typhoid - two different parasite infections and one other thing that I do not know how to spell. One sick and hurting kid. He is in the hosp and I thank all of you for your help. Sorry I just did not have time to get back to you before now. He will be back to eating me out of house and home soon I am sure. He is such a great guy, I know he is hurting and feels just rotten but he just does not complain, just now and then tells me that he is sick. Thank you Anonimo for the doctors information. Since he had so much going on that was making it hard on me to guess what the problem was. I really needed that doctor.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> Actually I did ck the PM's and went to the doctor and he is good. Things were moving so fast that I did not have time to respond until now. He has Typhoid fever, Typhus - which I found out is different than Typhoid - two different parasite infections and one other thing that I do not know how to spell. One sick and hurting kid. He is in the hosp and I thank all of you for your help. Sorry I just did not have time to get back to you before now. He will be back to eating me out of house and home soon I am sure. He is such a great guy, I know he is hurting and feels just rotten but he just does not complain, just now and then tells me that he is sick. Thank you Anonimo for the doctors information. Since he had so much going on that was making it hard on me to guess what the problem was. I really needed that doctor.


I'm sure we all wish your son a speedy recovery.  And don't forget to take care of yourself too!


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm sure we all wish your son a speedy recovery.  And don't forget to take care of yourself too!


thanks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

surfrider said:


> Actually I did ck the PM's and went to the doctor and he is good. Things were moving so fast that I did not have time to respond until now. He has Typhoid fever, Typhus - which I found out is different than Typhoid - two different parasite infections and one other thing that I do not know how to spell. One sick and hurting kid. He is in the hosp and I thank all of you for your help. Sorry I just did not have time to get back to you before now. He will be back to eating me out of house and home soon I am sure. He is such a great guy, I know he is hurting and feels just rotten but he just does not complain, just now and then tells me that he is sick. Thank you Anonimo for the doctors information. Since he had so much going on that was making it hard on me to guess what the problem was. I really needed that doctor.


There is a very important thing to learn when living in Mexico. Food here "can" contain contamination that many people are aware of and a newbie is not. When gastrinomical symptons happen you learn when to ignore them and when to get to the Dr. to get the right medicine to get over it before it gets worse. 

For example having diarrhea and passing gas more frequently than normal, depending on what you have been eating lately, is regarded as indicators to be monitored as to what is happening at the moment in your system. Most Mexicans I have chatted to about this take Metronidazole every 6 months, one pill does it. I do also. 

Washing lettuce, soaking it in anti bacterial drops when cut up. is also a good idea. Here the local commercial garden farms have been caught, several times, pumping black water to water their fields from an open sewer canal etc. 

Also there is the "2 finger trick". When you eat something and get stomache craps or pain 30 minutes later, "2 finger" the food out. Seriously! Alan


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

surfrider said:


> Actually I did ck the PM's and went to the doctor and he is good. Things were moving so fast that I did not have time to respond until now. He has Typhoid fever, Typhus - which I found out is different than Typhoid - two different parasite infections and one other thing that I do not know how to spell. One sick and hurting kid. He is in the hosp and I thank all of you for your help. Sorry I just did not have time to get back to you before now. He will be back to eating me out of house and home soon I am sure. He is such a great guy, I know he is hurting and feels just rotten but he just does not complain, just now and then tells me that he is sick. Thank you Anonimo for the doctors information. Since he had so much going on that was making it hard on me to guess what the problem was. I really needed that doctor.


Surfrider, I'm pleased that you found medical help for your son and that he has been diagnosed and on the way to recovery.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you. The intestinal stuff came from a very nice restaurant in San Miguel de Allende and the typhus came from flees. We stayed at a persons Hacienda that we were thinking of renting and there were two dogs there. My son was petting the dogs all the time. I did not order the same meal as he did and I did not pet the dogs = hence, I did not get ill. The rest if the food that he had was cooked by me and I also eat the same stuff as he when I fixed the food. We do not eat the street food anywhere, so it is easy to figure out where he got all of this. Plus he and I both had shots to prevent this but because of his disability his system was more open to contracting the typhus.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> There is a very important thing to learn when living in Mexico. Food here "can" contain contamination that many people are aware of and a newbie is not. When gastrinomical symptons happen you learn when to ignore them and when to get to the Dr. to get the right medicine to get over it before it gets worse.
> 
> For example having diarrhea and passing gas more frequently than normal, depending on what you have been eating lately, is regarded as indicators to be monitored as to what is happening at the moment in your system. Most Mexicans I have chatted to about this take Metronidazole every 6 months, one pill does it. I do also.
> 
> ...


Well the intestinal stuff came from a very nice restaurant in San Miguel de Allende. I had cooked most of our food and of course we both eat it, but in the restaurant we had ordered different meals. Also there was this person that advertised a hacienda to rent and I went there to see it. She had suggested we stay over night there and we did. I did not rent the hacienda because she did not disclose the fact that it was not private rental but a group of people that were renting rooms from her and she was not even the owner. We stayed in her section of the hacienda and she also had two dogs there. The Typhus comes from flees. My son was petting her dogs a lot and I did not. Neither of us eat street food any where. So it was pretty easy to figure out where this stuff came from Both of us had shots for this but because of his disability his system was more open to the typhus.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The good news is your intestinal tract will adjust to common bacterial infections here after a while and become less of a problem. Eating vendor food is not as bad as you might think if you chose where to eat although it is sometimes a crap shoot. I eat tortas but not oily, greasy food from vendors usually. I do that in a nice looking resturant and rarely as too much lard hurts my stomache in one shot. 

Here in SLP they still cook with lard mainly, I think and on the border many have switched to vegetable oil for obvious reasons. The french fries here definately taste different because of the lard, even a bit more flavorable, but I rarely have any. We were in La Huasteca Potosina region of the state of SLP and all the food was extra greasy. I had a breaded thin cut of breaded fried liver and onions plate for $55.00 pesos and it was very tasty. It had 5 grease soaked corn tortilla enchiladas with tomatoe sause included. Refried floating in oil beans etc. My energy level at noon in the high heat and humidity skyrocketed as probably did my blood pressure.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad to know that he's on the mend, Surfrider.

As noted: take care of you, too.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Glad to know that he's on the mend, Surfrider.
> 
> As noted: take care of you, too.


How kind of you - thank you.


----------

